# Check out this video



## Twig Man (Aug 31, 2012)

Could anyone tell me what sort of tool he is using to split the log length wise. I would love to try this.


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 31, 2012)

It is a Froe- spelling might be wrong


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks Mike Looks like fun .


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 31, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > It is a Froe- spelling might be wrong
> ...



I searched for phefls and didnt see them.


----------



## Twig Man (Aug 31, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :dash2::dash2: Sorry missed spelled got it right now pfeil
> Here are some of mine



Awesome!!


----------



## dean jordan (Sep 1, 2012)

Looks like a Barr or similar brand slick. They are used for log home building. Usually pretty expensive. A real mans chisel though.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 1, 2012)

Awesome video. Thanks for sharing. 
Scott


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 1, 2012)

He buys all his tools at flea markets and refurbishes them. I would love to have a set like his. Looking for a adze and a carving hatchet right now. Going to have to hit the flea markets


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 2, 2012)

On a couple of Roy Underhill's shows he talks about making a froe from a used car spring... and it already has the eye for the handle.


----------



## Twig Man (Sep 2, 2012)

Mike Mills said:


> On a couple of Roy Underhill's shows he talks about making a froe from a used car spring... and it already has the eye for the handle.



I will check that out thanks


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 2, 2012)

You also can find one on ebay. When I was a kid I help gramps make cedar shakes for the wood shed with one.


----------

